# Help finding new HT Receiver



## atxtrd (Apr 30, 2011)

I just picked up a 65" Panny plasma and will be upgrading to a 3D compatible receiver. My current receiver is a Marantz SR8001, it sounds great but it has had some issues shutting down at random times...it is a known issue with this unit, and it will not pass 3D. I like Denon but have read mixed reviews on their new stuff, most of the issues were with the newer network/wireless stuff. Also looked at the Onkyou stuff and their reviews seem to be better where the network stuff is concerned...but, I've never owned an Onkyo receiver so I am unfamiliar with them. I run a 5.1 set up and currently have the extra two channels assigned to the front speakers in a bi-amped configuration, I will stick with this set up in the future as well. Not a fan of the Pioneer, Yamaha or HK stuff...so any thoughts on the Denon or Onkyo stuff would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

I bought a denon avr-1612 a while back and I absolutely love it, zero issues. The audyssey multeq worked great in my room with my equipment and i really think it was one of the best electronics purchases I've made. Gets used at least 3-4 hours every day for movies or music that i know of, the wife could have it on even more while I'm @ work.


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

a Denon 4312 is a great unit. Or a marantz 7005. If you want to spend a bit more, look into the Arcam AVR400


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

I had the Onkyo TX-NR609, really nice piece, I ended up trading it to a buddy for his same level Pioneer. Reasons had nothing to do with problems or anything with the onkyo. I think it was for height or some crap I dont remember. Annnyway, its a fantastic unit. I had it hooked to my 63 samsung plasma, not sure if that matters tho. Also Crutchfield has it for 399 right now.


----------



## atxtrd (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks guys! Well so much for my planning. I ended up with a Yamaha on the recommendation that it sounds good with the Martin Logan speakers I just picked up. Went in to look at receivers and found a pair of ML Source speakers for 299 each, could not pass them up at that price! The ML's cannot be bi-amped so I am just not using 2 channels for now (5.1). I am doing my homework on a more powerful set-up and looking at receivers and maybe going back to separates. The Yamaha is network capable so I got it hooked up with a media bridge...even though my Roku box does most of the same stuff. I'm a bit overwhelmed at the changes, the ML's are my first electrostatics and they have amazing mid/highs, it is really hard to get a feel for the Yamaha because the speakers are so different than what I'm used to. I plan on having the Marantz repaired then I'll sell it off before I upgrade again.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I have Denon 3311CI and I love it- no issues, sounds great and 3D looks amazing. loadedwith a pair of Martinlogans vienna acousticgrand Maestro center and kefs surrounds.B&W sub. I like it and will keep for a while,I owned DEnons for last 20years-never a problem. 5years ago got Top of the line Harman kardon-seating in my basement now with dead dsp. amps still alive but stuck in tuner mode. I`ll never buy Harman-Kardon receiver again- sounded great when it worked. out of warranty of course.


----------



## stopdrpnro (May 15, 2008)

Another vote for the denons. Haven't had any issues with my 3808.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Many claim the best processors are in Dennon receivers, give a read through some of the HT forums & that's what many claim. My 20 year old Denon receiver is still cranking on... it's just been demoted into the garage now.

When I went shopping and wanted a pre/pro thus Dennon was out. I went with a Integra piecem 9.8 & after about 2 years that was demoted to the bedroom (which put the Denon into the garage) & have their 80.3 now. Excellent stuff.....


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

TMR said:


> a Denon 4312 is a great unit. Or a marantz 7005. If you want to spend a bit more, look into the Arcam AVR400


4312 is an awesome unit I have 3311CI and it outstanding, not a single problem.+ 1 on maranz too, i don't think arcam sold in US f bit more is more like twice more. 
stick with Denon dont buy a Karman Kardon, my top of the line HK died on second year, just barely out of warranty. money down the drain, seating in my basement- anyone need boat anchor?


----------

